
Microsoft Ships Python Code in 1996 (2009) - adamnemecek
http://python-history.blogspot.com/2009/01/microsoft-ships-python-code-in-1996.html?m=1
======
drglitch
To this day it doesn't seize to amaze me how many companies run on python -
JPMorgan, Bank of America, LinkedIn, Dropbox, etc etc etc - that's probably at
least 15K devs right there. And so many more ... Makes me proud to be a python
dev :)

~~~
edwinnathaniel
LinkedIN is a Java/Scala shop.

Other than Dropbox (well, technically they seem to move toward Go/Rust? for
core critical infrastructure), I rarely see medium to big scal projects using
largely Python. Instagram, while uses Python, is relatively small size
shop/group of people. I don't know well how big pinterest/eventbrite.

Some BigCos are using Python for less important projects (scratching their
itch maybe?)

I don't mean to disrespect the language or the community, I prefer it over
other languages but after reading all Python success story, I concluded that
more of them are just for morale booster for the community. 10 years large
scale Python project is probably very rare...(maybe YouTube but the again the
major use of Youtube is their video/streaming, non-Python)

~~~
knabacks
Maybe you look at the false examples :)

[http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/about/corporate-strategy-
office...](http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/about/corporate-strategy-
office/acquisitions/ironport.html) = Cisco Web & Email Security

The Source for the Server is now open source:
[https://github.com/ironport/shrapnel](https://github.com/ironport/shrapnel)
(python / cython /Pyrex)

And disqus had run mainly on Python before they moved some parts to Go-Lang

[https://github.com/disqus](https://github.com/disqus)

Many Gov's / Edu's run on Plone

~~~
edwinnathaniel
Plone, while written in Python, should be considered as a packaged app. These
small units of govt and edu mostly just install it with a few
modifications/installed plugins.

No offense to disqus but they are relatively small.

So I believe my statement still holds true.

------
frik
It was replace by Microsoft Commerce Server which was sold to another company,
there is the rest of the history:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sitecore_Commerce_Server](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sitecore_Commerce_Server)

------
gizmodo59
Don't large corporations switch to a statically typed languages when their
code base grows? (FB tried Hack, Google still uses Java(Ads)/C++, Netflix
using Java) Personally I felt the same when dealing with large code base. Does
this apply to anyone else too out here? I'm really curious to know how much of
the main revenue generating and critical code are in a statically typed
language.

That being said, I love python and its the goto language when it comes to
shell scripting replacement/quick internal web applications/dev ops stuff etc.

~~~
orf
Yeah they do. Python is a godsend for small quick iterative development, but
it doesn't scale well to a team of hundreds of people with a bajillion lines
of code. Testing in Python is very nice (in part due to its dynamic nature,
the thing that can cause bugs in larger systems) so if you have proper
coverage and a good test suite (which everyone does... Right? :P) its not too
bad.

Type hints are also definitely going to help this.

------
garnaat
FWIW, Xerox shipped an all-Python product in 1997 called DocuShare. It is
still being sold but was re-written in Java a few years later because they
felt their customers wanted it to be more enterprisey. Today the use of Python
would not be controversial at all so we have come a long way.

------
agumonkey
Reminds me I found some scheme code in Alias Maya in early 2Ks.

------
znpy
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12139625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12139625)
(posted 6 hours earlier)

